# Ibanez - RG1527 vs. RG7620



## scab (Mar 2, 2007)

hey guys,

I've got 2 rg7420's and would like to get rid of one of them and get either a RG1527 or a RG7620..

I love the necks on the Ibanez's guitars and the body shapes.. I don't really like the trems the 7420's come with, so I'd like to get something a little better.. 

What I was wondering: How different are the Floyd Edge's on the 7620's vs. the 1527's.. Because I beleve the only thing that your paying for to get the prestige RG1527 is a RG7620 with a hopped up trem and the name.. Is this correct??

I personally haven't played either, but I have played a 6 string that had an Edge Pro on it and I loved it..

All input is welcome..
Thanks
Scab


----------



## Aaron (Mar 2, 2007)

i got one and love the trem, the neck is also awsome


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 2, 2007)

An OFR-7 will retrofit a 7420 if the trem is your only problem with it.


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 2, 2007)

Very interesting topic my friend..so here it is ...IMO , the 7620 is a UV with out the the flashy paint job & pyramid inlays & probably the pickups aren't the same
As for the 1527 I have one since November and you know what it's absolutely 
a blast to play !!! and so what if PU'S aren't blaze's or evo's hey you can change them my friend ..so do your self a favor & go buy a rg 1527 .. hope i helped.

oops almost forgot ....the 7620 is a great AXE too ,thus worth checking out .


----------



## Nik (Mar 2, 2007)

You would have to do the Rich's trem stud mod on the RG1527 (I can't seem to find the link right now. Anyone). Once you do that, it's every bit as good as a RG7620 (if not better...)

At least that's what I hear--I still haven't done that on my RG1527. Of course, I don't use the trem at all...  The neck is just amazing though


----------



## scab (Mar 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> An OFR-7 will retrofit a 7420 if the trem is your only problem with it.


I was looking at the Origional Floyd Rose's on Guitar Parts Depot, and I don't think they look any different than the Low TRS' that they put in the 7420's.. Don't get me wrong.. I've never played with the Origionals.. All I have played are the edge pros and the TRS and all I know right now is the Edge Pros kick the crap out of trs'.. 

I guess what I'm trying to get out of this thread is: Instead of paying more to get a 1527 could I still be satisfied with a 7620.. I guess what I'm looking for is a trem that is a little more solid feeling than that of a trs (like the edge pro). But does the edge in the 7620's feel the same as the edge's in the 1527's??
Thanks Again!!
Scab



Nik said:


> You would have to do the Rich's trem stud mod on the RG1527 (I can't seem to find the link right now. Anyone). Once you do that, it's every bit as good as a RG7620 (if not better...)
> 
> At least that's what I hear--I still haven't done that on my RG1527. Of course, I don't use the trem at all...  The neck is just amazing though



So your saying the 7620's edges are better than the 1527's?? and the necks on the 1527's are better than the 7620's?? So I'd be good if I got a 1527 and did the mod you were talking about to get the best of both guitars??


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 3, 2007)

alot of people consider the neck on the 7620 the best Ibby neck out there...to this I say individual taste. I've played a few 7620s, and while I find the necks very nice, I wouldn't say they are any better than the 1527. I actually like my 1527 neck better than my JC neck, and I'd put it at equal with my K7, but I've taken to playing the JC and K7 more because I'm in love with mahogany 7s. In fact, when the 1527 is gone I'll be left with 4 7s, all of them mahogany: JC, K7, M307, and KxK SS7 that's in production. 

On the topic of trems, I love the edge trem on both the JC and the K7, but I can't say it was any more stable than the Edge pro on the 1527. I don't really use trems much at all, and I have kept the tremol-no on my 1527 locked since I installed it, but I find the tuning stability and the feel under the hand to be very similar between the two. 

Other than neck profile, trem system, and stock pups, a 1527 pretty much is a 7620 IMO, just newer. People will talk about build quality and all that, and there will be opinions either way. In any case, the build quality of my 1527 is right on par with any of the 7620s I've seen, as it should be for a Jap-made prestige Ibby.

the 1527 is an awesome guitar...if it was mahogany, it would be my main axe, and I never even would have considered buying a K7.


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 3, 2007)

It should be worth noting that most 7420's have a 7620 neck; so if you're comfortable with that, you'd be comfortable with a 7620.

And a 7620 trem is infinitely better than the TRS crap on a 7420.


----------



## Nats (Mar 3, 2007)

how much you want for the 7420?


----------



## Nik (Mar 3, 2007)

scab said:


> So your saying the 7620's edges are better than the 1527's?? and the necks on the 1527's are better than the 7620's?? So I'd be good if I got a 1527 and did the mod you were talking about to get the best of both guitars??



Here's the bottom line (lemme try to clarify):

Straight-from-the-factory, the RG7620s were better guitars for the following reasons:

1.) Stock pick-ups were pretty good

2.) The Lo-Pro is better than the factory Edge.

However, both of these things are fixable. Here's the locking stud mod I was talking about:

http://www.ibanezrules.com/tech/setup/stud_mod_03.htm

Doing that makes the trem every bit as good as the Lo-Pro on the RG7620.

As for the neck, as 7slinger said, it's all a matter of personal preference. I've never played an RG7620, but I've played everything from RG7321s to Ernie Ball Petrucci 7s, and the feel of the neck of my RG1527 is by far my favorite.

I personally liked the fact that I got a new guitar instead of a used one, but I'm just crazy like that. As others have said, the RG1527 is simply a continuation of the RG7620 with slightly inferior features that can, however, easily be upgraded. 

It's a trade-off, and you have to decide what works for you: RG7620s are a lot cheaper, but you have to invest time looking and waiting for one to crop up, and buying stuff from random sellers off the internet inevitably comes with a bit of risk. RG1527s are nice because they're new, but they cost more and require some adjustments.


----------



## scab (Mar 3, 2007)

I remember when I got my 7420.. It was when the K7 just came out and I was getting into this stuff.. Ibanez needs to start making more rg7's, and less signiture 7's.. I don't think they even make the 7420 or the 7620 any more do they?? Is the 1527 the only 7 string being manufactured right now for sale (besides signiture series)??


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 3, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> Very interesting topic my friend..so here it is ...IMO , the 7620 is a UV with out the the flashy paint job & pyramid inlays & probably the pickups aren't the same
> As for the 1527 I have one since November and you know what it's absolutely
> a blast to play !!! and so what if PU'S aren't blaze's or evo's hey you can change them my friend ..so do your self a favor & go buy a rg 1527 .. hope i helped.
> 
> oops almost forgot ....the 7620 is a great AXE too ,thus worth checking out .



Eh, there's still a bit more of a difference than that. UV7BK > Any RG, imo. Neck profile is different, front mounted electronics, etc. 

That said, i think that the RG1527 and RG7620 are both solid guitars, either would be a fine choice. i've owned both, and at the same time even. 
My opinion was that i liked the neck on the 1527 more and the trem on the 7620 more. I like the LoPro a bit more than the edge pro, but thats just personal preference. 


Also, ibanez makes a few non-signature 7s currently, i got one of them, the S7320. They also make the RG1527. the discontiuned the RG7620/7621 in 2000, and the RG7420, S7420, and RG7421 in 2002.


----------



## Nik (Mar 3, 2007)

scab said:


> I remember when I got my 7420.. It was when the K7 just came out and I was getting into this stuff.. Ibanez needs to start making more rg7's, and less signiture 7's.. I don't think they even make the 7420 or the 7620 any more do they?? Is the 1527 the only 7 string being manufactured right now for sale (besides signiture series)??



They make three (although I agree, not enough!) non-signature models:

RG7321
S7320
RG1527

I hope they bring back the RG7421XL back. I'm seriously GASing for one of those


----------



## skinhead (Mar 3, 2007)

Alex-D33 said:


> Very interesting topic my friend..so here it is ...IMO , *the 7620 is a UV with out the the flashy paint job & pyramid inlays & probably the pickups aren't the same*As for the 1527 I have one since November and you know what it's absolutely
> a blast to play !!! and so what if PU'S aren't blaze's or evo's hey you can change them my friend ..so do your self a favor & go buy a rg 1527 .. hope i helped.
> 
> oops almost forgot ....the 7620 is a great AXE too ,thus worth checking out .



 I don't think so. I tried a 7620, and i feel it different. 

BTW you can get a 7620, IMO it's better than the 1527.


----------



## jtm45 (Mar 3, 2007)

I personally prefer the 7620's,mainly because i'm not a fan of the Edge-Pro and i prefer the necks on the 7620's i've played.
A lot of people say that they are more or less the same profile but i find the newer 1527's (J-Craft necks) are more rounded and bulkier feeling than the 7620's.
The earlier 1527 neck's (the ones with the scarf-joint/bubinga stripe) felt the same as the 7620's to me but they still had the EP trems.

If i was you i'd go for the 7620.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 3, 2007)

Clydefrog said:


> It should be worth noting that most 7420's have a 7620 neck; so if you're comfortable with that, you'd be comfortable with a 7620.
> 
> And a 7620 trem is infinitely better than the TRS crap on a 7420.



[anal] Actually, it should be worth noting that most 7620's have a 7420 neck, not the other way around. I love my 7420 to bits and having played a 1527 and a 15271, I actually prefer my 7420 . I also didnt like the trem on the 1527 - the fine tuners are buggering hard to grip with sweaty fingers.  
And as for the dissing of the Lo-TRS 7 I would challenge most people to say they found the TRS7 unusable. Sure, its a cheap trem, but its WAY better than most of the cockturds that pass for Floyds nowadays. Unless you use your trem EXCESSIVELY, there really isnt too much wrong with the TRS7. Comfy, stable and as honest as the day is long! 
[/anal]


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 3, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> [anal] Actually, it should be worth noting that most 7620's have a 7420 neck, not the other way around.
> [/anal]



I'd love to have that one explained to me as the 7620 I have I bought when they were first released (the ibanez rep was showing the pics to Steve's Music in Toronto) and the 7420 wasn't even released then.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 3, 2007)

While your info is correct, there was a phase where 7420 necks (with the bubinga stripe) were installed on 7620's and 7621's.
Is your one all maple or does it have a bubinga stripe?


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> UV7BK > Any RG, imo. Neck profile is different, front mounted electronics, etc.


----------



## scab (Mar 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> While your info is correct, there was a phase where 7420 necks (with the bubinga stripe) were installed on 7620's and 7621's.
> Is your one all maple or does it have a bubinga stripe?



Both of my 7420's have 7620 necks..


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> While your info is correct, there was a phase where 7420 necks (with the bubinga stripe) were installed on 7620's and 7621's.
> Is your one all maple or does it have a bubinga stripe?



Mine be all maple. I'm going to be pulling the fretboard off it soon so i can break out a set of depth calipers into the truss rod cavity to see how much more material I can take off the neck. Then it gets a new fretboard.


----------



## scab (Mar 4, 2007)

canuck brian said:


> Mine be all maple. I'm going to be pulling the fretboard off it soon so i can break out a set of depth calipers into the truss rod cavity to see how much more material I can take off the neck. Then it gets a new fretboard.


Sounds interesting.. be sure to take pics, and write up how it went..


----------



## Alex-D33 (Mar 5, 2007)

hey !!! sorry if I insulted the UV owners with my 7620 & UV comparison . The point i was trying to make is UV'S & 1527's & 7620's they all have similar things 
and thats what makes them so special .


----------



## zdoup797 (Mar 13, 2007)

Can anyone be more specific about the difference between 1527 and 7620 necks?Some 7620's have the bubinga stripe same as the late RG550/570/550EX so does this mean the approache to the neck of a 7620(whether w/bubinga or not) is the same as 550EX(i owned)?? 1527 is 2mm wider,correct?Which is rounder?During my playing i don't rest my thumb at all like in classic guitar in the most flattened part of the neck but trying to grab the whole neck rather than that..which do you think suits me most?


----------

